# Free Large Reliable Email with 50mb Attachments, Possible?.



## Anthony1uk (Feb 16, 2005)

I was wondering if this is at all possable or just a pipedream. Its just my gmail currently has 2.7 GB space free but it only allows 10mb attachments. My university who i want to use it with do not allow no programs to be installed and have no splitting or spanning programs installed so it is impossable to do what i want to do and download something then save it to email with gmail.

I have tried those free non install needed splitting programs but i dont feel safe unsing them, and one i tried one of the files couldnt be rejoined. So i was wondering is there a large free email service that allows large attachmens (at least 50mb) or is this a pipedream.

Thanks
Anthony


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm thinking pipe dream... 10mb is really large by attachment standards. 

You may want to try getting a USB thumb drive. They have capacities beyond 1 gig now, and they have no filesize restrictions.


----------



## Neverwinter (Aug 15, 2005)

Perhaps I can make your dream a reality... Or atleast yousendit.com can... Check thos out:

http://www.yousendit.com/ - Select File to Send (Up to 1 GB)


----------

